# Mind over Mood [book]



## sgoule01 (Dec 28, 2008)

I highly recommend getting the Mind over Mood workbook from Dennis Greenberger.

This is basically a workbook to help you cope with anxiety and depression.

I have found that for me, the hardest part of DP was the constant self-obsession of "oh my god! i'm feeling it! it's bad! is my memory gone? what did I eat yesterday? I can't remember! am I going nuts? is this a dream? will I be like this forever?!"

Breaking the self-obsessed pattern will help you recover faster ... or at least help you cope better with the symptoms.

I started it a month ago and so far, I have seen one really huge impact: Making a daily journal where I record my mood levels on a scale of 1 to 10. Seems like there are days where the DP is low ... so it keeps me reminded that I go through phases, some tough, some easier.

Check it out!


----------

